# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  VIA Mobile360 Advanced Driver Assistance System (ADAS), VIA Technologies, Inc., Taipei, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - VIA Technologies

viatech.com/en/products/ai-systems/mobile360-adas-system

----------


## Airicist

VIA Mobile360 ADAS (Advanced Driver Assistance System)

Jul 17, 2019




> VIA Mobile360 ADAS (Advanced Driver Assistance System) is a road safety-enhancing solution with an intuitive HMI interface that keeps drivers alerted to constantly-changing road variables under a wide array of conditions to make their journey as safe and efficient as possible. It also enables operators to boost the efficiency of their fleets by optimizing journey times and delivery turnarounds and reducing repair, maintenance, and insurance liability costs.
> 
> Highlights include:
> - Blind Spot Detection
> - Forward Collision Warning
> - Lane Departure Warning
> - Speed Limit Detection
> - Rear Collision Warning
> - Parking Assist System
> - Dynamic Moving Object Detection

----------

